# Tripod Style Target Stand Plans?



## voxito (Apr 16, 2006)

here you go bob

most likely the most collapsible stands you'll find

it's all made from treated 2x4 that we split in half to make a 1.25x1.25, it's plenty sturdy

the front legs are 75"
the back leg is 79"
triangles are screwed in, they're 12x8x14 1/2" treated plywood
that's a 6" 5/16" bolt with washers on both sides to pivot, drill the holes in the wood 1/2" so there's a little play so it will stand up right

Triangles are put in at 32" at the top, where the target would sit (measured along the leg, not from the ground)

The rope makes it stand up quickly and correctly. Just drill the holes so you can put the pieces in to hold the legs at the right angle for the target

There are holes drilled in the bottom of the legs so you can put a tent stake to keep the stand on the ground in the wind. On our wind flags(old arrows without enough friends to be a shooting set), which we stab insid the top of each target, usually have some nylon chord we tie to a nail on the back of the stand to keep the target on if it gets windy.

any questions I'd be glad to answer


----------



## voxito (Apr 16, 2006)

the rest of the pics


----------



## I BOW 2 (May 22, 2002)

You need to make them so that you do not wreck your arrows on pass throughs. Tri stands just will not work for that! Ken


----------



## cc46 (Jan 22, 2005)

http://archersofcaledon.org/PDF_WP/ButtPlan.pdf

this may interest you...cheers


----------



## Dado (Aug 1, 2004)

hey, nice target butt plans! gonna save these as I'm building one as well.


----------

